# New puppy picture update



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Not long now until we collect this gorgeous boy.

We are so excited!!


Sam x


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Adorable x

Love his little white patches

He's going to be a handsome little man xx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

How lovely, that is one cheeky looking chap


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What a lovely home-coming treat! Bet you can't wait! x


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

He looks like Teddy when he was that age, before his coat changed colour. Where are you getting him from.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh what a sweet looking boy


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Stunning little bear 😍


Jeanie x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh lovely puppy xxx


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my God...so sweet


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Ooohh I could eat him (but I won't) he's stunning  x


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?lf4iof
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww  He is sweet


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

He is gorgeous!! Enjoy lots of puppy snuggles when you get him!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you! We can't wait till we collect him. 
Janee- we are collecting him from sylml cockapoos. I think one or two people on here have puppies from the same breeder.

I love the way his coat has changed so far! Im looking forward to seeing next weeks picture as im sure he will look a little different again. I can't wait for puppy snuggles! 
My husband is going to see him again hopefully next week (lucky thing)....

Sam x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Such a cutie!!!


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Lovely little lad takes me back he is just like our Roscoe was. Have fun.


----------



## lenaf4ever (May 31, 2012)

he is just adorable!!! simply melts my heart


----------

